# Off Topic - Bauprojekt von heuer



## anz111 (2. Nov. 2014)

Guckst du:
          

Heuer war mal der Brotbackofen dran - wem das mehr interessiert - hier der Bautröt:

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/hbo-bau-in-salzburg.221098/

LG Oliver


----------



## koile (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo anz111,
Und so sieht meiner aus,

Anhang anzeigen 139655


----------



## troll20 (2. Nov. 2014)

@anz111  aber benutzen darfst du deinen aber nicht, oder?
Da wird doch sonst die ganze Nachbarschaft am Gartenzaun stehen und betteln 

Aber sonst einfach genial. 

LG René


----------



## Christine (2. Nov. 2014)

Der steht im falschen Garten! 

(Bin ganz neidisch - ist toll geworden )


----------



## jolantha (3. Nov. 2014)

Ich bin nicht neidisch,  weil --------   ich kann nicht backen 
Aber Beide schön !!


----------



## troll20 (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Oliver,

ich hab gerade mal den Bauthred gelesen.
Wirklich sehr interessant,  hast du evtl. auch entsprechende Webseiten auf denen man das Zubehör wie Klappen und Schamottsteine usw. bekommt? 
Wo liegt deine Bauweise im Endpreis? 
Hast du nach dieser kurzen Zeit schon Erfahrungen ob du was beim nächsten Bau anders machen würdest? 

LG René


----------



## anz111 (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Rene!

Du findest auf dieser HP viele Tipps und Hinweise, wo man was bekommt. Ich sag nur "Suchfunktion" .
Der Endpreis liegt bei ca. 2000 Euronen. Wobei die gusseisene Türe alleine Schon 450 Euros - und das Dach samt Dachrinnen 800 Euros gekostet haben. 
Will damit sagen, es geht doch viel billiger. Aber ich will das Teil ja auch jeden Tag ansehen können.
Erfahrungen habe ich noch kaum welche gemacht und anders machen würde ich jetzt nichts. 

LG Oliver


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Nov. 2014)

moin Gerd,
Dunnerkiel, schönes Teil!
Wie oft hast Du den denn in der Nutzung?


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Eva - Maria, 
es freut mich das er Dir gefällt. 
Ich Nutze ihn regelmäßig , für Pizza, Brot und Aufläufe.
Hier mal ein Update!


----------

